# Mozart's Requiem



## tyheiss

Hi,
I have loved classical music from a child, but only now have I really began to take it seriously.
I would love to know if there are any other pieces out there that are as dark, powerful, and moving as Mozarts requiem in D minor.

Thank you so much.
Ty


----------



## Hexameron

Definitely: Mozart's Mass in C minor, Beethoven's Missa Solemnis, Verdi's Requiem, Berlioz's Requiem, and Brahms's German Requiem should satisfy.

If you're looking for "dark, powerful, and moving" non-choral works, then I would be happy to provide you an even larger list of what I think qualifies.

So do you prefer orchestral, piano, chamber, or choral works?


----------



## Lynx

Please give Elgar's Dream of Gerontius a thought. A masterpiece.


----------



## tyheiss

Hello and thank you for your reply's.

I have a deep liking for choral works, but any of style or period really, the more i become familiar with it seems it will only expand my collection.
Again, thank you.
Ty


----------



## linz

Haydn: 'Die Schopfung' (The Creation)
Beethoven: 9th Symphony 'Choral'
Orff: 'Carmina Burana'
Ravel: 'Daphnes et Chloe'
C. P. E. Bach: 'Die Israeliten in der Wuste'
J. S. Bach: 'Mass in B minor'
Berlioz: 'Le Damnation de Faust'


----------



## Celloman

Give Henryk Gorecki's Symphony #3(Symphony of Sorrowful Songs) a try. It contains an hours' worth of music that never fails to move me.


----------



## IAmKing

For something at the opposite end of the spectrum from Mozart's Requiem, but something that I find equally powerful and dark, try Edgard Varese's "Nocturnal".


----------



## Edward Elgar

A dark and powerful masterpiece for me would be Mozart Piano Concerto 20 in D - 1st movement. Like dark chocolate! Also Shozzy's 5th the 3rd movement!


----------



## IAmKing

I 2nd the Mozart Piano Concerto recommendation.


----------



## tyheiss

I have listened to all of your recomendations, and I cant thank you enough, Everything was exactly what I was hoping for
Ty


----------



## Saturnus

Gabriel Fauré's Requiem is also really beautiful. Serene and crystal-clear like other Fauré works, but also grey and sad.


----------



## maurizio1

MY REQUIEM,
BY MAURIZIO AGOSTINI


----------



## BuddhaBandit

For choral works, try Bach's St. Matthew Passion, the Mahler 2nd, or, is you like Opera, most of Wagner's work (especially the Ring cycle).

For non-choral, instrumental works, Shostakovich's symphonies, Berlioz' "Symphonie Fantastique", or Rochberg's "Transcendental Variations".

Finally, for keyboard works, Shostakovich's Preludes and Fugues and Bach's organ works tend to be fairly haunting and powerful, or, for a lesser-known option, Rzewski's "Winnsboro Cotton Mill Blues".

Hope this helps.


----------



## fox_druid

Bach's Mass in Gm, listen to the 'Gloria'  strong and dark!
also Bach's Sanctus in D minor, reminds me of Mozart's Dies Irae


----------

